# vB Code: color



## Blacksad (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok, I'm able to write text in black and in silver .

I would like to know how to write in the backround color of the boards, so that only people who select the text will be able to use it.

Anyone know how I could do this?


----------



## Berandor (Mar 15, 2002)

Does this work for you?

Berandor


----------



## Berandor (Mar 15, 2002)

[color=333333]and for the light ones...[/color]


----------



## Berandor (Mar 15, 2002)

O.K., I think the best ones are:
for dark backgrounds:
#330033

for light backgrounds:
#333333

Insert these numbers after
"[color="
and before
"]"

WITH the numerical sign ( # )

Note: The post background switches alternatingly.

Berandor


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2002)

It's all right for you guys... I always type "colour" and then sit wondering why it hasn't worked before I finally figure it out and edit it to that horrible abomination of the word...


----------



## Blacksad (Mar 15, 2002)

Berandor said:
			
		

> *Does this work for you?
> 
> Berandor *




On dark backround this colour  is readable (at least to my eyes).

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 15, 2002)

Well, I didn't get it any better.

And it's not readable for me... I just notice something's there, but not exactly what.

Still, you can try to get a "light" post... 

B


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 15, 2002)

Try, "222222" for the dark backgrounds, instead of "330033", which just a very dark blue.  Note that you don't necessarily need to include quotes around the number, or a "pound sign" before the number...  [color=222222], , [color="222222"] and  should all work equally well.

It'll look like [color=222222]this.


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Mar 16, 2002)

Do it like this: Count all the posts already made in the thread and add 1 to that number. If the result is odd, you need to use [color={ firstaltcolor }], if the result is even you should use [color={ secondaltcolor }]

Note that you should remove the spaces in between the {}'s

This works on *all* message boards that use vbulletin...


----------



## A2Z (Mar 18, 2002)

Kind of like this?

Hello.,

or this,

Hello.

[Edit: Hmmm. Maybe not so much.  What'd I do wrong?]

[Edit: Uhmm... yeah. Close the tags.  What was I thinking!]

[so]text[/so]


----------



## LeeCHeSSS (Mar 18, 2002)

Just like with all other vBcode tags, you have to 'close' them. In this case you do that with [/color]


----------



## Darkness (Mar 19, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *It's all right for you guys... I always type "colour" and then sit wondering why it hasn't worked before I finally figure it out and edit it to that horrible abomination of the word...  *



Can't you set the language filters to automatically change "colour" to "color?" 
(Which would be pretty much the reverse of what I proposed a while ago! )


----------



## Spoof (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok then I will attempt to  make the writting on this one not really appear so you can not make fun of my spelling


Hummm... did it work?

First try nope.
Second try yes but wrong one.
woohoo third time is a charm


----------

